# angel domäne Onlineshop



## SirPsycho89 (17. Juli 2009)

Hallo.

Kleines Vorwort.

Bitte geht nicht allgemein nach meiner aussage. Ich möchte euch lediglich Berichten was mir passiert ist um einen eventuellen fehlkauf für euch zu vehindern. 

Es kann auch sein das es bei mir ein einzelfall ist oder so. Ich hatte bisher mit keinen anderen onlineshops erfahrung.


Wie schon angedeutet geht es um den Onlineshop http://shop.angel-domaene.de/


Ich habe mich vor kurzem von meiner Freundin getrennt. Problem: Alle meine Angel sachen liegen bei ihr im Keller und sie weigert sich sie mir auszuhändigen.

Ich war froh nach sehr viel seelischem terror von ihr weg zu sein und hab von daher auf weiteren stress verzichtet wollen. Sprich ich wollt mir einfach alles neu holen.

Dabei kam ich auf die Seite http://shop.angel-domaene.de/.
Mein Packet wurde sehr schnell geliefert. Die Leute haben eine sehr gute auswahl und sind in sachen support top. Allerding verging mir die Freude als ich meine heiß ersehnte Bestellung geöffnet habe.

1. Bestellung unvollständig.
2. Einige Posen waren dermaßen beschädigt dass ich sie Wegwerfen/Reklamieren musste.
3. Farbe von Blinkern und Pilkern Blätterte ab.
4. Eine der beiden Rollen die ich mir bestellt hatte war beschädigt.
5. Gerätebox welche nicht gerade billig war war defekt. (Zwar noch brauchbar aber dennoch ärgerlich)
6. Mir wurde eine falsche Rechnung gestellt.

Ich weiß nicht, es muss ja nicht am shop liegen. Vlt liegt es auch am Lieferant, welcher vlt damit schlecht umgegangen ist.
Allerdings muss ich schon sagen dass die sachen ziemlich reingequetsch zu sein schiehnen.

Hat noch jemand probleme mit diesem oder anderen Onlineshops gemacht? 

Ich habe gehört angelsport.de soll ganz gut sein.

Würde mich über nen kleinen Erfahrungsaustaus freuhen.


MFG
        Flo #h


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Zunächst mal willkommen im AB!
Ich hab bisher nur gute Erfahrungen mit Angeldömäne gemacht.Hab immer das bekommen,
was ich bestellt habe,oder es gab Nachlieferung.Die Verpackungsart war ebenso ok.
Hast du reklamiert und wenn ja,wie haben die sich verhalten?

Taxidermist


----------



## Forellenhunter (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen. 
Das wäre natürlich sehr ärgerlich. 

Allerdings, Und ich hoffe, ich Tue Dir jetzt nicht unrecht, sieht das für mich schon komisch aus. Im ersten Beitrag von jemandem wird ein Shop, bei dem ich persönlich nie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe und auch nie von solchen gehört habe, in den Dreck gezogen, und ein Anderer, von dem man viel schlechtes gehört hat (ich habe auch schon genügend schlechte Erfahrungen dort gemacht) wird positiv angesprochen...


Ich gebe Dir einen Tip: Reklamieren, dann wird Dir sicherlich geholfen.
Grüße
FH


----------



## sascha1974 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Hallo und Guten Morgen
Ich Muss mich da meinen Vorredner Anschließen ich habe auch schon bei Angeldömäne 
Bestellt und das wahr alles Top. Allerdings bei askari na ja ist schon Billig aber wenn man nicht das bekommt was man Bestellt was man öfter hört aber jeder soll doch da bestellen wo man meint oder?????????
Gruß Sascha


----------



## blackpanther1987 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Ich habe mit beiden Shops keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht Angeldomäne echt 6 Sterne für den schnellen Versand im Gegensatz das ist der Nachteil bei Askari aber dafür sind die Preise bei Askari noch billiger.

Aber wo wir doch gerade dabei sind. Ich wollte mir die X-Master Knicklichtposen holen und das nicht nur für mich sondern auch für 3 andere. Weis jemand von euch warum die seit geraumer Zeit nicht Lieferbar sind ??? So wie teilweise alle Posen ???


----------



## JerkerHH (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Hmmmm komisch komisch was dir da passiert ist ! 

;+


----------



## angeldomaene (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Hallo Flo,

es tut uns sehr Leid  was Dir wiederfahren ist.

Bitte sende uns doch eine PN mit Deiner kompletten Anschrift, dann können wir den Vorgang sofort hier im Hause überprüfen.

Hast Du Dich schon mit unserem Service deswegen in Verbindung gesetzt?

Normal werden solche Vorfälle die zum Glück sehr sehr selten auftreten, in kürzester Zeit zum Vorteil des Kunden geklärt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Angel Domäne


----------



## schrauber78 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*



angeldomaene schrieb:


> Hallo Flo,
> 
> es tut uns sehr Leid  was Dir wiederfahren ist.
> 
> ...



Das nenn ich Service! weiter so!

@Sir Psycho Hast du schon mal dran gedacht deine Ex wegen Unterschlagung anzuzeigen? Wenn ich an deiner stelle wäre und es meine Angelsachen wären, dann würden die schnellstens wieder bei mir sein.


----------



## sc00b (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Hi, 

also ich hab dort bestellt und war top zufreiden! Rasant geliefert! 

Wie man auch sieht extra hier im Board regestriert wenn das kein Einsatz von der Firma ist.

mfg


----------



## dltattoo (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Also ich habe auch schon öfters bei Angeldomain gekauft und wie hier weiter oben steht, ist der service dort nicht zu beklagen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Angeldomäne finde ich klasse.
Ich habe da schon paarmal bestellt (immer über Ebay) und nie Probleme gehabt.
Service, Versandkosten & Liefergeschwindigkeit, sowie Qualität des angebotenen Angelgerät, immer 1a!
Der Setzkescher von denen(Eigenlabel Angeldomäne) in 4m, habe ich schon ganze Weile im Einsatz, ein haltbares Spitzenteil, wie andere Sachen von denen auch.
Günstig, aber ganz sicher kein Schrott.


----------



## SirPsycho89 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Dann denke ich wird es wohl ein einzelfall gewesen sein. Bitte denkt nicht dass ich über Angel Domäne herziehen will. Nur finde ich es schon mist dass so etwas vorkommt. Aber wir sind alle nur Menschen.

Die Rolle konnt ich in zwischen selbst reparieren. Innen drinne hat sich nur was gelöst so dass die Rolle rumgeeiert ist.


Ja ich habe leider keinerlei nachweis dass das Angelzeuch mir gehört. Also habe keine Quittungen mehr oder so.


----------



## angeldomaene (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*



SirPsycho89 schrieb:


> Dann denke ich wird es wohl ein einzelfall gewesen sein. Bitte denkt nicht dass ich über Angel Domäne herziehen will. Nur finde ich es schon mist dass so etwas vorkommt. Aber wir sind alle nur Menschen.
> 
> Die Rolle konnt ich in zwischen selbst reparieren. Innen drinne hat sich nur was gelöst so dass die Rolle rumgeeiert ist.
> 
> ...



Soetwas wird immer wieder passieren, weil wir ja alle nur Menschen sind... #6

Schickst Du uns bitte noch Deine Adresse per PN damit wir nachprüfen können welche Versandabteilung das Paket zusammengestellt hat?

Weil es war ja leider mehr wie die Rolle beschädigt, und das soll ja nicht wieder passieren, dass der Rest der Boardies einwandfreie Lieferungen bekommt...
Also hilf uns und auch Deinen Boardkollegen bitte...


----------



## BigGamer (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*



angeldomaene schrieb:


> Weil es war ja leider mehr wie die Rolle beschädigt, *und das soll ja nicht wieder passieren, dass der Rest der Boardies einwandfreie Lieferungen bekommt...*
> Also hilf uns und auch Deinen Boardkollegen bitte...


 
Sorry, aber...:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Forellenhunter (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*



angeldomaene schrieb:


> Hallo Flo,
> 
> es tut uns sehr Leid was Dir wiederfahren ist.
> 
> ...


Das nenne ich doch mal einen super Service.
Grüße
FH

PS: Flo, ich würde auch auf die Herausgabe der Angelsachen klagen. Du brauchst dafür nicht unbedingt eine Quittung. Setz Dich doch mal mit einem RA zusammen, der kann Dir bestimmt helfen.


----------



## angeldomaene (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Sorry, aber...:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q



Wir wollen unseren Service verbessern -
Sonst würden wir nicht hier schreiben.

Und so ein Post hilft uns sicher nicht weiter... #h


----------



## weserwaller (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*



angeldomaene schrieb:


> Wir wollen unseren Service verbessern -
> Sonst würden wir nicht hier schreiben.
> 
> Und so ein Post hilft uns sicher nicht weiter... #h



Ihr habt geschrieben

*und das soll ja nicht wieder passieren, dass der Rest der Boardies einwandfreie Lieferungen bekommt*


Ihr wolltet sicher schreiben *Und das soll ja nicht wieder passiern, wir wollen dass der Rest der Boardies einwandfreie Ware bekommt. *|supergri

Also ich war immer zufrieden komme ja wenn auch direkt zu uch in den Laden.

Gruß aus Holzminden


----------



## angeldomaene (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

*und das soll ja nicht wieder passieren
*(das beschädigte Ware ankommt)*

dass der Rest der Boardies einwandfreie Lieferungen bekommt*...
(das soll hoffentlich immer so sein...)

Sorry wenn ich mich falsch ausgedrückt habe...


----------



## weserwaller (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

setzen 6 :vik:


----------



## BigGamer (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*



angeldomaene schrieb:


> *und das soll ja nicht wieder passieren*
> (das beschädigte Ware ankommt)
> 
> *dass der Rest der Boardies einwandfreie Lieferungen bekommt*...
> ...


 
was gemeint war ist schon klar, nur die etwas unglückliche Formulierung stach ins Auge:m


----------



## angeldomaene (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*



BigGamer schrieb:


> was gemeint war ist schon klar, nur die etwas unglückliche Formulierung stach ins Auge:m



Ihr vergesst eins:
Es ist Freitag, da klappt das net mehr soooo gut mit den Formulierungen... :g


----------



## zrako (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

ich würde gerne mal wissen woher ihr meine emailadresse habt, ich bekomme dauernd werbepost von euch
soweit ich weiss, hab ich noch nie etwas bei euch bestellt


----------



## angeldomaene (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*



zrako schrieb:


> ich würde gerne mal wissen woher ihr meine emailadresse habt, ich bekomme dauernd werbepost von euch
> soweit ich weiss, hab ich noch nie etwas bei euch bestellt



Hallo!
Keine Ahnung, normal kann sie nur im System sein wenn irgendwann einmal ein Kontakt stattgefunden hat...
Aber wenn Du den Newsletter nicht willst, unten im Newsletter ist ein Button "hier abmelden" -
Einfach kurz drauf und Du hast für immer Ruhe...


----------



## pfefferladen (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab jetzt einmal da was bestellt.Leider war eine Position falsch.
Hab dann angerufen um den Fehler zu melden.
Mir wurde dann der Betrag sofort erstattet und ich konnte die falsche Ware ( Schnur ) behalten.
Also das ist doch gut.Fehler wirds immer geben.
Würde da sofort wieder etwas bestellen. :m
Da hab ich mit anderen Shops schon deutlich schlechtere Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## BigGamer (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Warum ist angeldomaene jetzt gesperrt?|bigeyes


----------



## Denni_Lo (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Gewerblicher Nutzer ohne Vertrag mit dem Board


----------



## RheinBarbe (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Warum ist angeldomaene jetzt gesperrt?|bigeyes


Die Homepage geht bei mir einwandfrei! |bigeyes


----------



## BigGamer (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Die Homepage geht bei mir einwandfrei! |bigeyes


 
Ich meinte den user hier



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Gewerblicher Nutzer ohne Vertrag mit dem Board


 
Achso, danke#6


----------



## auborne (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Finde ich schade aber ich hoffe das, dass Problem geregelt wird


----------



## SirPsycho89 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

So nun ist aber echt nicht mehr witzig!

ich war heute endlich nach langer zeit wieder Angeln. Weshalb ich auch einen 7 km fußmarsch hin und rück auf mich genommen habe. Ich bin grade zurück und mir tun die Schultern und Arme weh. Was nach sonem Marsch ja nicht unüblich ist. Doch...


Nach etwa 2 km auf dem hinweg ist mir der Träger meines Rucksacks gerissen. Als ich nun am Gewässer ankam ist noch eine Halterung der 4 gerissen welche den Rucksack mit dem Integrierten Stuhl verbindet.

Und auf dem Rückweg ist mir ein Träger der Angeltasche Gerissen. So bei KM 4 aufn Rückweg.

Es ist klar dass einige Sachen ab einer gewissen beanspruchung nachgeben. Aber nicht wenn ich nur 2 Flaschen Trinken und ne Wathose im Rucksack und in der Angeltasche 2 Ruten, n Käscher und ne Taschenlampe hatte. Zumal die tasche für 3 Ruten ausgelegt und mit extra Käscherfach ist.

Ich bin echt sauer. 

Ich denke dass beste was ich in zukunft tun kann ist einfach direkt im Angel Shop kaufen wo ich mir vorher von der Qualität der Artikel einen besseren Eindruck machen kann.

P.S: Der letzte absatz soll kein angriff oder so sein. is ja nur logisch dass mann die Artikel in nem Online shop vorher nicht genauer begutachten kann.

P.P.S: Dies soll keine Anschuldigung sein oder der gleichen. Mir ist bewusst dass die Artikel von verschiedenen Herstellern stammen und Angel Domäne keinerlei einfluss auf die Qualität der Artikel hat welche ich mir bestellt habe.


----------



## Blauzahn (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*



SirPsycho89 schrieb:


> So nun ist aber echt nicht mehr witzig!
> 
> ich war heute endlich nach langer zeit wieder Angeln. Weshalb ich auch einen 7 km fußmarsch hin und rück auf mich genommen habe. Ich bin grade zurück und mir tun die Schultern und Arme weh. Was nach sonem Marsch ja nicht unüblich ist. Doch...
> 
> ...



Sehr eigenartig...
äusserst eigenartig.
Und komisch dazu...
meinst du das Zeug geht kaputt weil du mit Angeldomäne Probleme hast, oder ist das gar eine Art Voodoo-Zauber |kopfkrat

Nix für ungut, kam mir nur grad so in den Sinn. 

Immer "senkrecht" bleiben und net Ärgern #h

René


----------



## fluefiske (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Hallo SirPsycho89 !
Du machst Deinem Nicknamen alle Ehre.
Wenn Du morgen aus dem Delirium erwachst,ist alles wieder gut.
Bist Du mit Münchhausen verwandt ?

GE


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Neulinge im Forum und dann so ein heisses Eisen - das ist schon ein wenig merkwürdig.  Kann sein - kann nicht sein ... #c


SirPsycho89 schrieb:


> Dann denke ich wird es wohl ein einzelfall gewesen sein. Bitte denkt nicht dass ich über Angel Domäne herziehen will. Nur finde ich es schon mist dass so etwas vorkommt. Aber wir sind alle nur Menschen.


Genau, Menschen. Und der Paket-Verpacker auch, auch da kann jemand mal einen schlechten Tag haben! #c 
Und vor Fehlern ist der beste niemals 100% gefeit.

Wenn aber so viele Sachen aus dem Taschenbereich reissen, kann irgendetwas nicht stimmen. Gerade Gurte und textile Gurtbänder sind eigentlich einfach und unkritisch, da betrifft es eher die Gewebe und sowas. 

Ich bin aus P/L Gründen bei Bekleidung und Taschen auch eher auf das "echte" Material aus den Military-Shops ausgewichen, da bekommt man mehr Robustheit fürs Geld, besonders wenn es orginale Sachen und keine Mode-Trend-Dinge sind. Das muss man für seine persönliche Handhabung schon mal feststellen und entscheiden.
Einen vollen Rucksack an einer Tragschlaufe oder Tragegurt herumreissen kann nicht gerade jeder ab. #t


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*



angeldomaene schrieb:


> Soetwas wird immer wieder passieren, weil wir ja alle nur Menschen sind... #6





angeldomaene schrieb:


> Wir wollen unseren Service verbessern -
> Sonst würden wir nicht hier schreiben.


Schön, dass das hier auf so mit den zwangsläufigen menschlichen Grenzen gesehen wird, 
und für die Aufklärung und Teilnahme hier ein #6 #6 #6


----------



## Big Troll (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

:m


angeldomaene schrieb:


> Hallo Flo,
> 
> es tut uns sehr Leid  was Dir wiederfahren ist.
> 
> ...



|kopfkrat......schade das Du nicht auf die Bitte des Angel Domäne Teams reagiert hast, nur dann könnten sie Dir helfen!


----------



## BigGamer (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> meinst du das Zeug geht kaputt weil du mit Angeldomäne Probleme hast, oder ist das gar eine Art Voodoo-Zauber |kopfkrat


 
wie, die stechen mit Nadeln auf ihr Shop-Inventar?|supergri
angeldomaene verflucht Angelgerät|scardie:
Mistgabeln und Fackeln raus!|muahah:


----------



## limpe (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Hallo Der SirPsycho89

Ist ein guter Freund von mir und das was er hier sagt ist 100% die wahrheit !!!

Der junge hat sich nen zweites ********* gefreut wo seine sachen ankammen ! 
und dan ! dies und das karput :r

Wie er abgekotz hat wegen dem rucksack Den wolte er weg schmeisen so sauer war er Naya jetzt isser bei mir und hab ihn heile gemacht.

Also ich muss sagen Mein kumpel hat 348 euro bezahlz 2 ruten 2 rollen ne tasche  usw 

Ich habe bei Askari 2 ruten zwei rollen ne tasche usw für 150 euro gekauft ! und das sind gute ruten (abu gracia):m 

Das hab ich seit übern jahr NIX karput:vik:

Tya Flo das nächste ma hörste auf mich du horst


----------



## SirPsycho89 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Ich weiß nicht woran es liegt. Angel Domäne trifft da keine dierekt schuld das die sachen ja, wie ich beretis erwähnte, von anderer stelle kommen. Jedoch bietet Angel Domäne diese an und daher denke ich dass sie es auch sind an die ich mich selwegen wenden sollte. 

Ich bin bereits mit Angel Domäne in kontakt getretten um eine lösung für dieses problem zu finden. 

P.S: Wer hier nur mist zu posten hat sollte es besser gleich lassen. Für mich ist es ein Ernstes Thema. Immerhin ist der Angelsport kein billliges Hobby. Wenn es euch treffen würde , bin ich sicher, würdet ihr bestimmt ähnlich reagieren.


----------



## limpe (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Naya Flo 
Ist immer das erste ma da kann die domäne nix für !!

Aber man solte schon sachen testen die man verkauft #:


----------



## fxschfxtzxn (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

So Hallo, geb jetzt auch mein Senf dazu.
Also, habe auch schon mehrmals bei der Domäne bestellt, und von die letzte 5 mal ging immer etwas schief. Posen bestellt, falsche Posen geliefert, Posen bestellt, Pose mit falscher Tragkraft geliefert. Bleie bestellt, bleie mit falschem gewicht geliefert. Ware oft lieblos in den karton gequetscht. Oft defekte Ware, Posen lack ab, Bißanzeiger die nich gehen, Bellyboote miserabler Qualität. Klar produzieren die das ja nicht selber, aber den Scheiß aus die Niederlande brauchen se ja auch nich verkaufen.
Gruß Fischfetzen


----------



## SirPsycho89 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Achso ja bevor ichs wieder vergesse: Die Bestellung ist geklärt. Es gab keine falsch Rechnung und die Bestellung is vollständig. Einiges wurde nur später geliefert.
Ich bin davon ausgegangen dass es nicht kommt weil ich am gleichen tag und am tag danach nachdem ich den ersten teil bekommen hat nix vom 2ten packet wuste.

Ich hab meine sachen endlich wieder. musste zwar n bisschen trixen. Aber mit den richtigen worten die ihr mir geraten habt habe ich die sachen wieder bekommen. Danke^^


----------



## fluefiske (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Dann hat sich ja alles ganz plötzlich auf wundersame Weise geklärt,und das um Mitternacht - seltsam,seltsam ;+ ;+ .
Viel Spaß mit Deinem Angelzeug.


----------



## SirPsycho89 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Nicht wirklich. Die Rolle is heile und die Bestellung und Rechnung war in ordnung. Trotzdem ist eine Gerätebox defeckt, ein Rucksack und ne Rutentasche im A****, Posen abgeknickt/abgebrochen, farbe an Blinkern blättert ab.


----------



## SirPsycho89 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Aber ist jetzt auch egal. Hab mich jetzt mit Angel Domäne in kontakt gesetzt und Domäne und ich werden da schon in nächster zeit ne lösung finden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

...so nun muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben...
Wenn Du so unzufrieden mit den Artikeln bist und sie wirklich so Defekt sind wie Du hier behauptest dann schick sie halt zurück und lass dir dein Geld wieder geben.
Wenn Du Online bestellt hast, brauchst Du zwei Wochen nach Wareneingang nicht mal einen Grund angeben warum Du die Sachen nicht mehr willst.

Ich habe bei dem Händler auch schon Bestellt, telefonisch, und muss sagen das die einen klasse Service haben.


----------



## SirPsycho89 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Ich habe mich ja schon mit Domäne in kontakt gesetzt. Es ist ja nicht alles Mist. Die Ruten z.b. sind ausgezeichnet. Es kotzt halt nur einfach an das ein viertel des Warenwertes defkte/unbelastbare(die es sein sollten) Artikel sind.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Dann schick halt das zurück was nicht i.O. war. Sollte doch kein Problem sein. Oder?

Hier aber so ein Fass aufzumachen wegen etwas was man auch intern lösen kann/muss finde ich schon Grenzwertig.#t|kopfkrat


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Vor 2 Jahren bin ich im Boot mal auf eine Rute gestürzt,wobei das Griffteil gebrochen ist.
Da ich die Rute einige Jahre zuvor bei der A-Domäne bestellt habe,rief ich dort an und fragte,ob sie mir das Teil wieder beschaffen könnten?
Ich hatte den Eindruck,dass man dort sehr bemüht war,mir zu helfen und der zuständige
Mann hat mich sogar mehrmals zurückgerufen!
Leider hat es dann doch nicht mehr geklappt,da die Rute beim Hersteller schon mehrere
Jahre aus dem Programm war.
Allerdings war der Service bei der Domäne erstklassig und man versuchte intensiv mir zu
helfen!
Allerdings sollte man wissen,dass,wenn man Artikel im unteren Preissegment kauft, man natürlich auch eine schlechtere Qualität der Produkte zu erwarten hat.
So das auch schon mal ein Henkel einer Tasche oder  eines Rucksacks reißt.Aber wie Stuffel schon schrieb,kannst du die Teile auch zumindest innerhalb der ersten 2 Wochen
umtauschen.
Mir ist es z.B. auch schon passiert,dass ich ein paar Spinner gekauft habe,die überhaupt 
nicht laufen wollten und komplett unbrauchbar waren,allerdings waren diese auch
sehr billige No Name Produkte,dabei hat die Angeldomäne auch gute und bewährte
Markenprodukte.Ich habs als Lehrgeld verbucht und,daraufhin nur noch die Marken 
gekauft,wo ich eine einwandfreie Funktion und Qualität erwarten konnte.

Taxidermist


----------



## SirPsycho89 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

@ Stuffel

Was kann ich dafür dass es so ausartet? ich habe lediglich von meinen erfahrungen von meiner bestellung berichtet. Es hätte auch gut sein können dass Angel Domäne schlecht ist. Wenn sich dann keiner äussert erfährt niemand was davon und alle würden bestellen und böse aufwachen wenn es so währe.

Das ist das gleiche wie Politik. Allen gefällt es nicht aber keiner sagt was. (vlt nicht die jetziege aber wir kennen es doch alle).

Oder Ein restaurante in dem es unhygienisch ist. 30 Leute bekommen ne Lebensmittelvergiftung, keiner sagt was und es geht immer weiter. 

Genau so ist es wenn mann z.w. zu nem Produkt im netz guckt. Wenn mann dann 5000 Leute findet die es schlecht/mangelhaft bewerten holst du es dir doch auch von nem anderen Hersteller weil dieser vlt nä bessere Qualität hat.
Du weißt bestimmt was ich meine.

Und wenn leute jetzt nach Rezensionen über Angel Domäne suchen würden und Angel Domäne nicht gut währe würden sie bescheid wissen. Aber so ist es nicht, sehr viele leute sind mit Angel Domäne zufrieden.

Ich will nicht vom Thema abweichen aber dein post hat mich jetzt interessiert.


----------



## Forellenhunter (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*



SirPsycho89 schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Die Rolle is heile und die Bestellung und Rechnung war in ordnung. Trotzdem ist eine Gerätebox defeckt, ein Rucksack und ne Rutentasche im A****, Posen abgeknickt/abgebrochen, farbe an Blinkern blättert ab.


 
Wie können Posen bei sachgemäßen Gebrauch Kaputt gehen? Genauso eine Gerätebox? Kannst Du mal Bilder einstellen?

Bis ich hier Bilder sehe glaub ich dem TE kein Wort mehr. Erst passt die Rechnung nicht zur Lieferung und nicht zur Bestelleung, dann klärt sich das Samstag Abend um zwölf, auf wundersame Weise, die ganze Geschichte, komischerweise gehen alle Teile Kaputt und wie aus dem nichts erscheint auch noch ein Kumpel, der bei Ask...i immer ne super Qualität bekommt....
Hallo Mods, ihr hättet hier vielleicht nicht die Angeldomäne als User sperren sollen (von denen hab ich nämlich keine Werbung gesehen, sondern die standen immer Rede und Antwort) sonder den TE für die Schleichwerbung für Ask...i.
Grüße und einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## tchuppa (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Die zweite Schleichwerbung  siehe erster Post


----------



## Mafgo (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*



SirPsycho89 schrieb:


> P.S: Wer hier nur mist zu posten hat sollte es besser gleich lassen. Für mich ist es ein Ernstes Thema. Immerhin ist der Angelsport kein billliges Hobby. Wenn es euch treffen würde , bin ich sicher, würdet ihr bestimmt ähnlich reagieren.



Ich bin mir sicher die meisten User hätten nicht so reagiert mich eingeschlossen.
Natürlich ist es ärgerlich wenn Ware falsch oder beschädigt geliefert wird oder diese nach kurzer Zeit kaputt geht aber dann ist es doch das einfachste sich sofort mit dem Verkäufer in Verbindung zu setzen um das Problem zu lösen und an der Reaktion von Angel Domäne war ja zu sehen das man das auch wollte.
Bei mir hat das immer sehr gut geklappt egal wo ich bestellt habe.
Wenn das Problem dann gelöst ist kann man seine Erfahrung immernoch posten aber so wie das bei Dir abläuft ist es wie schon einige andere User festgestellt haben sehr verworren und undurchsichtig und für mich nicht nachvollziehbar.

Schönen Sonntag an Alle 

Mafgo


----------



## sascha1974 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Hallo fischfetzen

Ich möchte dir gerne Weiter Helfen den Scheiß aus die Niederlande 
Wie du ihn nennst kommt aber bestimmt aus China wo das meiste Her kommt, und dann heißt es auch nicht das es Schis ist Kauft euch vernünftige Marken dann Gibt es auch weniger Probleme und wenn ja Heißt das Zauberwort Garantie oder nur ich habe immer Glück das kann nicht sein.
Es ist kann Einfach was Negatives verbreitet sich schneller als was Positives, und wenn ihr alle Ehrlich seit Gebt ihr mir da Recht ODER ?????

Gruß Sascha


----------



## weserwaller (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*



sascha1974 schrieb:


> Hallo fischfetzen
> 
> Ich möchte dir gerne Weiter Helfen den Scheiß aus die Niederlande
> Wie du ihn nennst kommt aber bestimmt aus China wo das meiste Her kommt, und dann heißt es auch nicht das es Schis ist Kauft euch vernünftige Marken dann Gibt es auch weniger Probleme und wenn ja Heißt das Zauberwort Garantie oder nur ich habe immer Glück das kann nicht sein.
> ...




Hallo,
entschuldigung ich bin sein Betreuer und muss mich für ihn entschuldigen, ich habe heute vergessendarauf zu achten dass er seine Medizin nimmt.
Und jetzt ist er noch unerlaubterweise an den PC gegangen tut mir leid .


----------



## Stachelritter86 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*



Mafgo schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher die meisten User hätten nicht so reagiert mich eingeschlossen.
> Natürlich ist es ärgerlich wenn Ware falsch oder beschädigt geliefert wird oder diese nach kurzer Zeit kaputt geht aber dann ist es doch das einfachste sich sofort mit dem Verkäufer in Verbindung zu setzen um das Problem zu lösen und an der Reaktion von Angel Domäne war ja zu sehen das man das auch wollte.
> Bei mir hat das immer sehr gut geklappt egal wo ich bestellt habe.
> Wenn das Problem dann gelöst ist kann man seine Erfahrung immernoch posten aber so wie das bei Dir abläuft ist es wie schon einige andere User festgestellt haben sehr verworren und undurchsichtig und für mich nicht nachvollziehbar.
> ...



|good: @ Mafgo. 

Die vernünftigste Vorgehensweise ist die von Dir beschriebene in solchen Sachen. 

Weder der Empfänger der beschädigten Ware, noch der Händler und wir als Community haben was davon, wenn es hier breitgetreten wird, ohne dass der Händler die Möglichkeit der Reaktion hatte. 

Es wäre was anderes, wenn ein Onlineshop ständig irgendwelche Problemsendungen rausschicken würde, sich bei Reklas unkooperativ zeigt usw....

Das ist ein Grund, denjenigen öffentlich zu nennen, damit andere Mitglieder diese Erfahrung nicht machen müssen. Genauso ist es hilfreich, Onlineshops mit gutem Service und problemloser Abwicklung mal zu loben. 

Die "Problem"-Beschreibung des TE´s klingt, da schließ ich mich unisono den meisten Vorpostern an, irgendwie holprig-komisch: Wenn ich falsche/beschädigte/unvollständige Ware geliefert kriege, ist das erste was ich mache, den Shop zu kontaktieren und das Problem zu lösen. 

Ich hab bisher die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sich solche Reklas problemlos durch Kommunikation beheben lassen. Nervig ist es natürlich, wenn man seiner Ware/Geld hinterherlaufen muss, aber das ist eben einer der Nachteile des Onlineshoppings. Ein weiterer ist, dass man die Ware nicht im vorherein anschauen kann. Aber genau für diesen Fall gibts eben das 14tägige Rückgaberecht. Wenn etwas nicht gefällt, gehts zurück. 

Zu den Produkten, die kaputtgegangen sind zwei Anmerkungen: 

Materialfehler gibts immer --> Rekla. 
Wenn irgendwas bei sachgemäßem Gebrauch kaputtgeht --> Rekla. 

Aber: Wenn man was für den kleinen Taler kauft, dann kann man nicht erwarten, dass das Ding genauso hochwertig ist, wie ein teueres Vergleichstück. Geschenkt kriegt man eigentlich wirklich selten was. 

Bei solchen Geschichten immer zuerst den Weg der direkten Kommunikation wählen. Indirekt übers Board lässt sich sowas nur schwer lösen, ist aber nicht unmöglich, wie man an der sauberen Reaktion der A-D sehen kann. 

beste Grüße
Markus


----------



## sascha1974 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Hallo,
> entschuldigung ich bin sein Betreuer und muss mich für ihn entschuldigen, ich habe heute vergessendarauf zu achten dass er seine Medizin nimmt.
> Und jetzt ist er noch unerlaubterweise an den PC gegangen tut mir leid .


 

Hallo Weserwaller

Wenn ich dich Fragen Darf du willst dich Entschuldigen für wenn ich Denke du wirst nicht mich meinen da du Meinen Beitrag zitierst. 
Den für Beleidigungen ist das Forum nicht gedacht oder.
Wenn du keinen Fachlichen Beitrag hast dann sei doch einfach still


----------



## tchuppa (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Dein Beitrag ist einfach mal kaum lesbar. Rechtsschreibung und Grammatik fehlen


----------



## sascha1974 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Also gut dann ist das Forum da um Leute Nieder zu machen ich Denke Rechtschreiben Fehler sind weniger Aber Ihr seid ja alle Vollkommen. 
ES brauch keiner mehr zu antworten ich werde mich Löschen Danke


----------



## padotcom (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Da bekommt man ja Augenkrebs. Furchtbar. Wenigstens Grundkenntnisse sollte man anwenden.

LG
Peter


----------



## sascha1974 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Noch so einer macht nur weiter das ist ja alles wahr aber des wegen muss man nicht beleidigend werden aber so seit ihr


----------



## Blauzahn (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Nun wirds langsam zur Farce...
pesser mann macht das Ting zu, befohr es noch pöhse Entet :q


----------



## weserwaller (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*



sascha1974 schrieb:


> Noch so einer macht nur weiter das ist ja alles wahr aber des wegen muss man nicht beleidigend werden aber so seit ihr



Hallo,
Grundsätzlich hast du ja schon recht mit dem Billigkram aus China, nur gehen solche Beiträge eh in 99,9 % der Fälle nach hinten los.

Allein das Handeln des Texterstellers ist recht fragwürdig.

Mein Beitrag in dem ich dich Zitiert habe war viel ironischer gemeint wie du ihn nun letzten Endes bewertet hast. (er war einfach absolut unleserlich)

In Zukunft werde ich wohl solche Texte mit 

 kennzeichnenmüssen damit auch der Letzte das versteht.

schönen Gruß Steffen


----------



## Heidechopper (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Kurzer schmerzloser Einwurf: Geräteteile, die ich im heimischen Shop nicht bekomme, habe ich schon seit jeher bei der AD bestellt und war bisher immer zufrieden; sowohl mit dem Service als auch mit der Ware.
Das man mal Schrott angedreht bekommt, kann auch im heimischen Angelshop passieren.

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## angeldomaene (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*



Stachelritter86 schrieb:


> Bei solchen Geschichten immer zuerst den Weg der direkten Kommunikation wählen. Indirekt übers Board lässt sich sowas nur schwer lösen, ist aber nicht unmöglich, wie man an der sauberen Reaktion der A-D sehen kann.



Hallo Stachelritter,

danke für Dein Posting.
Der Weg übers Anglerboard ist niemals bei sowas der richtige Weg. Fakt ist hier, um mal die Sache zum Ende zu bringen, das wir sicher einen Fehler gemacht haben, der Starter dieses Threads aber auch.
*Denn es ist in keinem Fall eine Lösung irgendwo zu posten wenn etwas falsch gelaufen ist. Dadurch ändert sich rein garnichts!*
Der Lösungsweg ist es immer sich mit dem betreffenden Händler in Verbindung zu setzen, und dieses bitte in einem freundlichen Ton, denn wir sind alle nur Menschen... #6
Wir sind auch alles Angler, und wissen um ärgerliche Situationen und versuchen wenn ein Fehler passiert diesen wieder schnellstens zur Zufriedenheit des Kunden zu lösen -
ABER dazu muß man uns Gelegenheit geben, denn wenn wir "hellsehen" könnten, würden wir alle als Lotto- Millionäre in der Karibik sitzen... :q

Der Starter des Threadshat sich nun mit uns in Verbindung gesetzt, und wir sind hoffentlich auf dem besten Weg die Sache aus der Welt zu schaffen.
Ich hoffe damit nun das dieses Thema für geklärt betrachtet werden kann.
In diesem Sinne, nur Dicke!
Angel Domäne :vik:


----------



## Carp-MV (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Hallo Leutz,

ich habe nun meine vierte Bestellung innerhalb von 2 Monaten hinter mir und bin unglaublich begeistert von diesen Shop. Gute Preise und klasse Service werden hier wirklich erfüllt. Egal ob der Aufbau der Netzseite oder der Umgang am Telefon, alles ist Perfekt. 
Alle Pakete kamen spätestens nach drei Tagen an, keines hat länger gedauert. Auch war die Ware immer komplett und von bester Qualität! Angel-Domäne ist deshalb zu meinen Favoriten geworden und ich werde nur noch woanders bestellen wenn dieser Shop die gesuchte Ware nicht hat.  

*Fazit: Note 1+* #6


----------



## riverboy (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Hallo !

Ich habe bis jetzt auch nur positive Erfahrung mit Bestellungen bei Angel Domäne gemacht. Meine letzte Bestellung ( telefonisch mit Nachnahme, da ich wegen Urlaubs auf eine möglichst schnelle Lieferung bestand ) war am 21.09.2011. Am nächsten Tag, also am 22.09 hatte ich das Päckchen mit DHL in Nürnberg an #6.
Schneller geht´s kaum


----------



## angeldomaene (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Danke für das positive Feedback!


----------



## Helmi79 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Hi mal ne Frage!

Mit welchem Lieferdienst kommen die Pakete der Angeldomäne?? DHL,UPS,GLS,DPD?

Bestelle eigentlich bei niemanden der mit GLS und DPD verschickt :-D. Warum? Denke das wissen die meisten die von diesen schon mal was bekommen haben . Von der Möglichkeit das Paket in Empfang zu nehmen wenn man mal  nicht Zuhause ist (also Arbeiter ohne Familie so gut wie immer) mal ganz zu schweigen da Lob ich mir den guten alten DHL ;-). Da gehe ich Abends noch zur Poststelle und gut ist.


----------



## Slick (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*



Helmi79 schrieb:


> Hi mal ne Frage!
> 
> Mit welchem Lieferdienst kommen die Pakete der Angeldomäne?? DHL,UPS,GLS,DPD?
> 
> Bestelle eigentlich bei niemanden der mit GLS und DPD verschickt :-D. Warum? Denke das wissen die meisten die von diesen schon mal was bekommen haben . Von der Möglichkeit das Paket in Empfang zu nehmen wenn man mal  nicht Zuhause ist (also Arbeiter ohne Familie so gut wie immer) mal ganz zu schweigen da Lob ich mir den guten alten DHL ;-). Da gehe ich Abends noch zur Poststelle und gut ist.




GLS hat auch eine Annahmestelle,wenn mal der Kunde nicht zuhause ist.

http://www.gls-group.eu/276-I-PORTAL-WEB/content/GLS/DE03/DE/5006_-gls-paket-shops.htm

Soweit ich weiß kamen meine Pakete mit DPD an.

Grüße


----------



## Helmi79 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Danke für die Info dann hat sich das mit dem Shop schon mal erledigt ;-). Schade das immer alle mit diesen Unternehmen verschicken müssen um mal nen Euro zu sparen.


----------



## weserwaller (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*



Slick schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß kamen meine Pakete mit DPD an.



Ich habe ausnahmslos alle Pakete der Domäne mit DHL erhalten und das waren einige #6


----------



## Helmi79 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Ich habe ausnahmslos alle Pakete der Domäne mit DHL erhalten und das waren einige #6



Aha gut zu wissen :-D! Sonst noch wer ?


----------



## Endmin (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Ich bestell auch viele Dinge über Anglerdomäne. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Bestell da auch 4-6 mal im Jahr. Immer ohne Probleme bisher und gute Qualität.

gruß Endmin


----------



## Bentham (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*



Endmin schrieb:


> Ich bestell auch viele Dinge über Anglerdomäne. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Bestell da auch 4-6 mal im Jahr. Immer ohne Probleme bisher und gute Qualität.
> 
> gruß Endmin



Dito. War bisher immer DHL, glaube ich.


----------



## angeldomaene (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*



Helmi79 schrieb:


> Hi mal ne Frage!
> 
> Mit welchem Lieferdienst kommen die Pakete der Angeldomäne?? DHL,UPS,GLS,DPD?



98% aller Pakete kommen innerhalb Deutschlands mit DHL an die Haustür. #6

Nur extrem lange Pakete wie z.B. 2 teilige Karpfenruten in 3,60m Länge kommen mit UPS.


----------



## Carp-MV (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Ich habe nun auch ein kleines Manko was ich mal berichten muss. Jeder weiß ja das man bei günstigen Ruten nicht das wahre Wunder erwarten kann. Aber wenn eine Rute die bis 90gramm ausgelegt ist beim vierten Angeltag an der Rutenspitze zerbricht und das bei einen 12cm Plötz auf einer 4gramm Pose, der auch noch der erste Fisch an dieser Angel war. Das ist dann schon ganz schön heftig. :-O

Hatte gedacht als erste Rute für meinen Sohn wird sie ausreichen aber da war ich wohl im irrtum. Nun habe ich zwei von diesen Ruten und die andere macht bisher keine Zicken. Hoffe das bleibt so und es war wirklich nur ein Materialfehler. 

Es handelt sich um die *Telestar Ruten* falls es einer wissen will. Ich hab auch von Askari zwei, drei dieser Silverman Tele Billigruten die auch nicht mehr kosten. Diese fühlen sich auch ganz anders an vom Material her und mit diesen hatte ich schon ordentliche Fische gedrillt und das ohne die kleinsten Probleme. Also hier muss ich ganz klar sagen sollte Angel-Domäne vielleicht drüber nachdenken diese Ruten aus den Programm zu nehmen oder was besseres anzubieten. Das es möglich ist zeigen andere Shops und deren Ruten ja auch.

Wie gesagt ich bin gespannt wie die Abwicklung in dieser Sache verläuft da ich sie ja noch nicht so lange habe. Eine Mail ist jedenfalls schon raus. Der Beitrag bezieht sich bisher jetzt nur auf die Rute. Mit dem Shop selber bin ich bisher noch sehr zufrieden und ich hoffe dieses Bild ändert sich auch nicht. Es geht hier sicherlich nicht um viel Geld. Das diese Telestar Ruten nicht für Kapitale Fische ausgelegt ist das erwartet auch kein Mensch. Aber ein Bruch bei einen kleinen Mini-Fisch? Da sind mir fast die Augen rausgefallen das muss ich ehrlich mal sagen.

Vielleicht war ich nur eine Ausnahme und hatte Pech mit der Rute. Aber irgendwie kann ich das nicht glauben. Man fühlt und sieht auch die Qualitätsunterschiede deutlich und das obwohl Silverman und Telestar im gleichen Preisniveau liegen. 

Ich möchte natürlich auch erwähnen das alle anderen Artikel und Geräte bisher von guter Qualität waren bei Angel Domäne und ich trotzem egal wie die Sache ausgeht weiterhin dort Bestellen werde. ;-)
Hier mal ein Bild....





Beste Grüße Carp-MV


----------



## Carp-MV (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

So Abwicklung lief soweit Problemlos. Es gab zwei möglichkeiten für mich. Rute einschicken und Reparieren lassen was Aufgrund des Neupreises von 12€ nicht in Frage kam weil der Versand bald soviel kostet wie die Rute. Oder die Ersatzteile nehmen und selber machen. Daher bekam ich eine neue Spitze und eine Rutenringspitze geliefert. Bin zufrieden und finde das absolut in Ordnung. 

Bin mal gespannt wie lange die Rute nun hält.....^^


----------



## yellowred (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Ich habe Donnerstag bei meiner Bestellung u.a. die Vendetta bestellt, also auch als Sperrgut gezeichnet. Dauert der Versand von Sperrgut etwas länger? Hab die Trackingnummer von DHL und seitdem das Paket Freitag früh im Startzentrum ist, hat sich am Status leider nichts geändert. 



angeldomaene schrieb:


> 98% aller Pakete kommen innerhalb Deutschlands mit DHL an die Haustür. #6
> 
> Nur extrem lange Pakete wie z.B. 2 teilige Karpfenruten in 3,60m Länge kommen mit UPS.


----------



## Endmin (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

In der Regel dauert es nicht länger als ein normales Paket. Schließlich haben wir Wochenende und da tut sich recht wenig bei der Post 

gruß


----------



## Gardenfly (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*



yellowred schrieb:


> Ich habe Donnerstag bei meiner Bestellung u.a. die Vendetta bestellt, also auch als Sperrgut gezeichnet. Dauert der Versand von Sperrgut etwas länger? Hab die Trackingnummer von DHL und seitdem das Paket Freitag früh im Startzentrum ist, hat sich am Status leider nichts geändert.



Liegt oft am Paketzentrum ,bei einigen Patenzentren ist chronisch Personalmangel und Sperrgut wird nicht maschinell sortiert.


----------



## yellowred (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Dass es Samstag noch nicht da war hat mich zwar geärgert, habe da aber Verständnis für. Das was mich ärgert ist, dass der Status sich noch immer nicht geändert hat :/. AD kann da natürlich nix für, die waren fix.


----------



## yellowred (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Gibt es schon nen Auskotzthread zu DHL? :S
Habe gerade angerufen. Aus dem relativ nahen Paketzentrum Staufenberg (Hessen) wurde das Paket zum Zentrum nach Radefeld geschickt! Warum? Liegt doch auf der Hand. Radefelds Plz beginnt mit 04 und meine Plz mit 41, ist ja ne 4 mit im Spiel. Jetzt macht das Paket ne Weltreise bis es da ist. Ich könnte kotzen.


----------



## Endmin (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Warum machst du denn so ein Stress? Warte doch einfach bis es kommt und gut ist. Die Post hat schließlich nicht nur dein Paket sondern tausende andere und da läuft halt nicht alles reibungslos und nach der Optimallösung. gruß


----------



## yellowred (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

So schlimm ist es auch nicht, nur bin ich nach meiner Prüfung und des Erwerbs der Erlaubnis ziemlich ungeduldig das Zeug in den Händen zu halten und endlich ans Wasser zu gehen. 

Und logisch ist die Route nun wirklich nicht!






A= Angel Dömane
D= Mein Briefkasten
B= Erstes Paketzentrum das angefahren wurde
D= Zweites Paketzentrum in dem sich meine Lieferung aktuell befindet |gr:


Trotzdem noch einmal ganz deutlich: Angel Domäne hat alles super schnell verschickt,
an dem Shop liegt es nicht!


Endmin schrieb:


> Warum machst du denn so ein Stress? Warte doch einfach bis es kommt und gut ist. Die Post hat schließlich nicht nur dein Paket sondern tausende andere und da läuft halt nicht alles reibungslos und nach der Optimallösung. gruß


----------



## Carp-MV (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Ungeduld ist das Problem vieler Menschen heutzutage..... 
Aus diesen Grund gibt es auch immer mehr Quantität statt Qualität, weniger Arbeit und sinkene Gehälter. Warum eine Route für dich auf den ersten Blick unlogisch abläuft verstehst du eh nicht glaub mir. Das ist Logistik und oft bis zur Perfektion ausgetüffelt aber noch öfter einfach nur unlogisch. Glaube mir ich weiß das weil ich Fernfahrer bin. 

*Gar nicht drüber nachdenken und noch ein bisschen Matze Koch bei Youtube schauen oder so.^^ ;-)*


----------



## angeldomaene (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*



yellowred schrieb:


> Und logisch ist die Route nun wirklich nicht!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist echt schon etwas kurios! Im Regelfall sind alle Pakete, egal ob Sperrgut oder nicht am nächsten Werktag beim Kunden, oder zumindest in der Zustellung ... :m

Aber manchmal heißt es doch so schön, Vorfreude ist die Größte 

Danke für Eure Bestellungen! :vik:


----------



## Slick (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

DHL ist da schon Top,wenn es bei anderen noch im Startzentrum bearbeitet wird ist es schon bei DHL beim Kunden.

Expresslieferung ohne Aufpreis.:vik:


----------



## yellowred (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Paket heute gekommen 
Noch nicht geöffnet .


----------



## yellowred (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Alles da alles bestens. Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen!


----------



## Mordsfisch (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Hab jetzt auch bei der Angeldomäne bestellt.

War ne Menge Kleinzeug, wobei ich hauptsächlich wegen dem Berkley-Teig bestellt habe, der dort supergünstig ist.

Am Donnerstag bestellt und am Samstag alles da.

Ich bestell bestimmt nochmal da.

MfG


----------



## yellowred (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Hatte ja auch vor 3 Wochen ca. bei Angeldomäne bestellt. War ne Menge dabei, alles Top Ware, von Rute, über Rolle bis Köder. Alles super. Diese Rutentasche kann ich jedoch keinesfalls empfehlen. Klar für das Geld kann man nicht viel erwarten jedoch haben sich die Nähte nach 2 mal Angeln gehen aufgelöst, 2 von 3 Fächer sind aufgerissen und das wirklich nicht mit Gewalteinwirkung oder bei schwierigen äußeren Einflüssen. Auch wenns nur knapp 12 Euro waren, isses ärgerlich. Hab mir eben bei Ebay ne Balzer Tasche bestellt.


----------



## angeldomaene (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*



yellowred schrieb:


> Diese Rutentasche kann ich jedoch keinesfalls empfehlen. Klar für das Geld kann man nicht viel erwarten jedoch haben sich die Nähte nach 2 mal Angeln gehen aufgelöst, 2 von 3 Fächer sind aufgerissen und das wirklich nicht mit Gewalteinwirkung oder bei schwierigen äußeren Einflüssen.



Hallo yellowred,

das ist sehr schade und tut uns leid.
Wenn das ganze erst vor 3 oder 4 Wochen war, hast Du Dich dann mal mit unserem Service in Verbindung gesetzt?


----------



## yellowred (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Wenn ich mich nicht irre habe ich am 07.07 bestellt. Ich kann Euch gern per Mail oder PN ein paar Detailfotos von der Tasche zukommen lassen, wollte aber jetzt keinen großen Stress schieben, da der Rest ja tadellos war. Ein 5-10 Euro Gutschein für den nächsten Einkauf (der mit Sicherheit kommen wird) würde es da tun 

VG


----------



## Gone Fishing (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*



yellowred schrieb:


> ...*wollte aber jetzt keinen großen Stress  schieben*, da der Rest ja tadellos war. Ein 5-10 Euro Gutschein für den  nächsten Einkauf (der mit Sicherheit kommen wird) würde es da tun
> VG



Ja, ne ist klar.



yellowred schrieb:


> Diese Rutentasche kann ich jedoch keinesfalls empfehlen. Klar für das Geld kann man nicht viel erwarten jedoch haben sich die Nähte nach 2 mal Angeln gehen aufgelöst, 2 von 3 Fächer sind aufgerissen und das wirklich nicht mit Gewalteinwirkung oder bei schwierigen äußeren Einflüssen. Auch wenns nur knapp 12 Euro waren, isses ärgerlich. Hab mir eben bei Ebay ne Balzer Tasche bestellt.



Deshalb machst du sowas ja auch telefonisch aus und postest es nicht breit in der Öffentlichkeit.


----------



## Theo (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Moin,

dann möcht ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.

Vor genau 6 Jahren hab ich eine Pilkertasche bei der Domäne ersteigert  welche heute als Team Deep Sea Pilkertasche angeboten wird 

http://www.angel-domaene.de/Team-Deep-Sea-X-Perience-Series-Pilker-Umhaengetasche--10478.html

Damals hatte ich 5€ bezahlt und die Tasche war strikt blau, nach dem  ersten Norgeurlaub lösten sich einige Nähte und ich reklamierte dies.
Ohne probleme bekam ich nach einer Woche eine neue Tasche zugeschickt, welche ich heute noch habe.
Sie ist Qualitativ i.O. , nach nun 6 Jahren brachen nach und nach die  kleinen "Griffe" von den Reissverschlüssen, welches man aber nach 6  Jahren 2xjährlich wohl zugestehn kann.

Ich werd mir wohl die neu angebotene Tasche bestellen, obwohl sie das 4fache kostet.

Fazit: Service, Qualität, Versand etc... Top


----------



## nostradamus (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Hallo,

bei der ad. läuft auch einiges falsch, aber man kann anrufen und alles klären! Einfach nur Klasse!

Nosta


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Und das bekommen einige leider nicht hin sondern tun lieber hier ihrem Unmut kund (siehe yellowred). Häufig hat ne einfache eMail oder Telefonat geholfen um Probleme aus der Welt zu schaffen, wer sich jedoch dazu zu fein ist, sollte hier nicht klagen.

Soll jetzt nicht heißen das bei der AD alles super ist, jedoch sollte man ihnen die Chance zur Nachbesserung geben bevor man öffentlich schlecht schreibt.


----------



## yellowred (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Ob ich reklamiere ist meine Sache und ob ich anderen User hier von einem bestimmten Kauf abrate ist auch meine Sache. Das AD mit Sicherheit kulant ist und einen guten Service bietet, davon gehe ich aus, habe es auch oft genug erwähnt, darum geht es aber in diesem Fall nicht.


----------



## angeldomaene (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Also erstmal vorweg - wir sind auch nur Menschen, und Menschen machen Fehler. Das ist normal denke ich. Aber wir sind auch Angler und können viel nachvollziehen und versuchen auch unser Möglichstes alle Probleme zu lösen - was aber nicht immer gelingt zugegebenermaßen. |kopfkrat

Manchmal kommt man halt nich zu einer Lösung die für beide Seiten in Ordnung ist -
Aber ich denke in 99% aller Fälle klappt das. :vik:

Yellowred hätte uns kontaktieren können, dann hätten wir eine Lösung gefunden - 
Wenn jemand soetwas nur hier postet ist es immer schlecht für uns zu reagieren, deshalb immer vorher uns kontaktieren, denn eine Lösung des Problemes ist nur mit uns möglich, nicht mit anderen AB Mitgliedern... 

Und man sollte auch immer bedenken, wenn alles gut läuft, äußern sich vielleicht 5% der Kunden - passiert ein Fehler, werden sicherlich 99% aller Kunden die Initiative ergreifen in irgend einer Form... |bigeyes

Aber jetzt, allen ein schönes WE! :vik:


----------



## alex112 (17. März 2013)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*



angeldomaene schrieb:


> Hallo Flo,
> 
> es tut uns sehr Leid  was Dir wiederfahren ist.
> 
> ...




Guten Tag eigendlich hatte ich mir auch was vor 4 Tagen bestellt aber es ist nichts angekommen? ich habe die ganzen bestätigung E-Mails bekommen das die es los geschickt haben aber es sind schon 4 Tage vergangen seit dem ich die E-Mails bekommen habe... also kann ich nicht von einem GUTEN SERVICE sprechen...


----------



## Fr33 (17. März 2013)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

4 tage.... meinste nicht, dass du bisi kleinlich bist?

Der Kram wird schon anfang kommender woche kommen....wenn der Kram nach 8-10Tagen noch nicht da ist, würde ich mir gedanken machen....


----------



## Gardenfly (18. März 2013)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Oft liegt der Kram Tagelang im Postzentrum,alles was nicht genormte Pakete sind müssen per Hand sortiert werden. Das geht natürlich nur bei genug Personal.


----------



## Franky D (18. März 2013)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*



alex112 schrieb:


> Guten Tag eigendlich hatte ich mir auch was vor 4 Tagen bestellt aber es ist nichts angekommen? ich habe die ganzen bestätigung E-Mails bekommen das die es los geschickt haben aber es sind schon 4 Tage vergangen seit dem ich die E-Mails bekommen habe... also kann ich nicht von einem GUTEN SERVICE sprechen...


 
die post kann auch nicht hexen zumal heute sonntag ist,
was manche leute für gedanken oder vorstellungen haben was die versandtzeiten betrifft ist manchmal schon etwas absurd am besten an einem tag bestellen und am nächsten tag die ware schon erhalten#d


----------



## Pusher (19. März 2013)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Man sollte nicht vergessen das auch Witterungsbedingungen, Stau etc. in die Geschwindigkeit des Versandes mit einfließen. Dafür kann der Händler ja nichts.
Zur Qualität kann ich nur sagen, dass hochwertige Dinge fast immer ihren Preis haben. Ich persönlich kaufe lieber weniger, oder spare länger und kaufe mir dann etwas mit dem ich lange Freude habe. Ich  hab am anfang auch den Fehler gemacht und mir, dass billige Askari zeug  gekauft, einmal falsch in den Kofferraum gelegt und es war kaputt.
Bei  der Angeldomäne hab ich auch schon mal bestellt, die Preise waren bei  meinen Produkten, günstiger als bei der Konkurrenz und mit der Qualität  war ich ebenfalls zufrieden. Sicher gibt es auch bei der Domäne Sachen, die einfach zu billig sind und nichts taugen können. Trotzdem werden sie ja scheinbar auf dem Markt gewollt, das Ergebnis sieht man ja dann in solchen Heulthreads wie hier. Die Reaktion finde ich übrigens sehr kulant, in Anbetracht dessen wie der Thread Eröffner, die Sache hier dargestellt hat. Als kleiner Tipp: Rechnungen von neu erworben Sachen, die kaputt gehen könnten, sollte man abheften. Außerdem hat man Online eine 14 tägiges Rückgaberecht, wo man Dinge, die nicht den eigenen Anforderungen gerecht werden, wieder zurückschicken kann.


----------



## TimSchmidt (19. März 2013)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Also ich hab bisher 2x bei AD bestellt. Alles gut und schnell gelaufen. Alleine für den rapala sale könnte ich euch heute noch feiern. 

Zu meinem Vorredner mit den 4 Tagen : 17.3. war sonntags, wahrscheinlich Donnerstag Abend bestellt ubd dann meckern das das Zeug nicht da ist. Wie soll das gehen bitte ? Kann ich beim besten Willen nicht verstehen ?!

Immer locker bleiben ;-)


----------



## thps (9. April 2013)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Wie ist denn allgemein die Qualität der Eigenmarken bei Angel-Domäne ? Ich habe dahingehend bei Askar eher mittelmäßig gute Erfahrungen gemacht 

Speziell geht es mir dabei um diesen Stuhl : http://www.angel-domaene.de/Angel-Domaene-Premium-Chair--10349.html

und dieses Rod-Pod:

http://www.angel-domaene.de/Angel-Domaene-Rod-Pod-Black-Night--10218.html


----------



## gründler (9. April 2013)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Ich hab mir gestern in Beverungen ne Rutentasche bestellt (Baugleich mit großen Marken,nur halt keine bekannte Marke) und hab auch sonst schon öfter als Gast da bestellt und kenne die Halle in Beverungen auch in real.

Bis jetzt bin ich immer zufrieden gewesen,und hoffe/denke das wird sich auch nicht ändern.


#h


----------



## Haenger (9. April 2013)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*



thps schrieb:


> Wie ist denn allgemein die Qualität der Eigenmarken bei Angel-Domäne ? Ich habe dahingehend bei Askar eher mittelmäßig gute Erfahrungen gemacht
> 
> Speziell geht es mir dabei um diesen Stuhl : http://www.angel-domaene.de/Angel-Domaene-Premium-Chair--10349.html
> 
> ...



Ich hatte mal 'ne Karpfenliege ( Bat Tackle ), die war nach gut 10 Sessions so was von durchgehangen... ging gar nicht!
Andere Sachen hingegen wie z.B. Rutenfutterale etc. waren sehr gut.

Schwierig zu sagen... so allgemein.


----------



## thps (9. April 2013)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*



Haenger schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal 'ne Karpfenliege ( Bat Tackle ), die war nach gut 10 Sessions so was von durchgehangen... ging gar nicht!
> Andere Sachen hingegen wie z.B. Rutenfutterale etc. waren sehr gut.
> 
> Schwierig zu sagen... so allgemein.


Ok, das ist doch mal eine Aussage, so wie ich das hier mitbekommen habe bietet AD einen super Service was Garantierleistungen u.A. angeht.

Dann werde ich mir das Zeug mal bestellen und schauen wie die Qualität ist.


----------



## flx1337 (16. April 2013)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Fr. bestellt, Dienstag da.
Alles drin im Packet und auch relativ günstig.
Meiner Meinung nach Top!


----------



## Spackus (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Hallo,
ich habe ein Pumpe für mein Bellyboat im Onlineshop Angeldomäne gekauft. Vorab hatte ich angerufen, ob die dazugehörigen Ventile auf mein Bellyboat passen. Dies wurde mir zugesichert, genauso wie der kostenlose Rückversand, wenn sie nicht passen sollte. Daraufhin habe ich natürlich bestellt. Ich musste dann aber feststellen, dass das Ventil nicht das richtige ist und somit eine Falschlieferung vorliegt. Als ich dann zurück senden wollte, hat man sich geweigert mir einen kostenlosen Rücksendeschein zu schicken, so dass ich nun auf den Kosten der Rücksendung sitzen bleibe... Und das, obwohl in den AGB's steht, dass man bei Falschlieferung keine Kosten zu tragen hat.
Ein Bild kann sich ja nun jeder selber machen. Ich werde jedenfalls NIE wieder dort bestellen und habe somit alle anderen vorgewarnt!
Gruß,
Spackus


----------



## Südschwedenfan (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Fahre nach Beverungen und kaufe vor Ort.
Immer super zufrieden.!!

Solange mit DHL geliefert wird, verzichte ich auf Online-Kauf.!!
Nur Ärger mit denen, klingeln garnicht erst und geben das Paket im Shop ab. (Obwohl Zuhause und drauf gewartet.!!)
Habe nur das klappern vom Briefkasten gehört, bin raus und der Wagen fährt weg.
Ich habe einen Fishfinder(Fishin-Buddy) versendet 26,90 €,
das Paket wurde kaputt bei einem Nachbarn abgegeben und die denken im Traum nicht daran den Schaden zu ersetzen.!!
Bei Hermes hätte das nur 15 € gekostet.!!(jetzt weiss ich es besser.) Dachte immer, teuer ist auch gut, war ne glatte Fehleinschätzung!!
Man sollte sich mal die Bewertungen von DHL im Netz ansehen.!!! Unglaublich.!

Die Angeldomäne an sich, kann ich nur uneingeschränkt empfehlen.!! Auch die Beratung vor Ort ist vorbildlich.!

Jürgen


----------



## steffen1 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Habe die letzten 2 Wochen 3 Bestellungen getätigt. Erste bestellung nach zwei Tagen da,alles top. Die zweite Bestellung hat mir nicht gefallen,kurz angerufen kam via Mail Rücksendeschein,ausgedruckt,auch alles top. Dritte Bestellung nach zwei Tagen da,nochmal top. Die Sendung kann im Internet verfolgt werden und Kauf auf Rechnug ist auch möglich. Was will man mehr? Bis jetzt uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen! Einziges Manko, Rechnungskauf kostet extra. Ist bei vielen aber auch so.Ich werde wieder dort bestellen.


----------



## Gardenfly (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

scheinbar haben die den Nachnahmeversand rausgenommen und Paypal klappt nicht


----------



## angeldomaene (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*



Spackus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe ein Pumpe für mein Bellyboat im Onlineshop Angeldomäne gekauft. Vorab hatte ich angerufen, ob die dazugehörigen Ventile auf mein Bellyboat passen. Dies wurde mir zugesichert, genauso wie der kostenlose Rückversand, wenn sie nicht passen sollte. Daraufhin habe ich natürlich bestellt. Ich musste dann aber feststellen, dass das Ventil nicht das richtige ist und somit eine Falschlieferung vorliegt. Als ich dann zurück senden wollte, hat man sich geweigert mir einen kostenlosen Rücksendeschein zu schicken, so dass ich nun auf den Kosten der Rücksendung sitzen bleibe... Und das, obwohl in den AGB's steht, dass man bei Falschlieferung keine Kosten zu tragen hat.
> Ein Bild kann sich ja nun jeder selber machen. Ich werde jedenfalls NIE wieder dort bestellen und habe somit alle anderen vorgewarnt!
> Gruß,
> Spackus



Hallo,
wir sind stets bemüht alles zur Zufriedenheit unserer Kunden zu regeln, und versuchen unser möglichstes zu tun.
Allerdings können wir nicht sehen ob eine Pumpe zu Ihrem Belly Boot passt - es sei denn dieses ist wird von uns angeboten, und das wird Ihnen sicher auch niemand zusichern.
Die mitgelieferten Adapter passen in der Regel zu allen gängigen Ventilen, von einer Falschlieferung kann man hier definitiv nicht sprechen. Wir haben den korrekten, bestellten Artikel geliefert.
Eine kostenlose Rücksendung bei dem Wert des Artikels ist nicht möglich, sorry.


----------



## angeldomaene (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> scheinbar haben die den Nachnahmeversand rausgenommen und Paypal klappt nicht



Nachnameversand ist zur Zeit leider nicht möglich aus technischen Gründen -
Paypal läuft wie gewohnt wie die vielen Bestellungen mit dieser Zahlungsart uns bestätigen. #6


----------



## Gardenfly (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*



angeldomaene schrieb:


> Nachnameversand ist zur Zeit leider nicht möglich aus technischen Gründen -
> Paypal läuft wie gewohnt wie die vielen Bestellungen mit dieser Zahlungsart uns bestätigen. #6



bei mir leider nicht-will patou nicht auf das bestehende Konto zugreifen-keine Ahnung wo es hapert


----------



## angeldomaene (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> bei mir leider nicht-will patou nicht auf das bestehende Konto zugreifen-keine Ahnung wo es hapert



Das müsste ein Problem auf Ihrer Seite sein, wie gesagt, hier kommen stündlich viele Bestellungen per paypal an ...

Nachnameversand ist auch wieder problemlos möglich! #6


----------



## Gardenfly (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*



angeldomaene schrieb:


> Nachnameversand ist auch wieder problemlos möglich! #6



super-den wenn die Post Geld von mir will, gibt es keine Probleme mit der Lieferung :vik:


----------



## gründler (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Vor 3 Wochen Montags ne Penn SSV 9500 bestellt,Mittwoch morgen war se da,ohne Probleme ohne Sorgen die ""Seilwinde"" dreht sich und läuft Super.


Ich weiß nicht genau wieviel Jahre ich da jetzt Kunde bin aber seit etlichen Jahren,und es gab noch nie irgendwelche Probleme.

Selbst wenn ich hinfahre (ca 70km) immer gute beratung freundliches Personal usw. 


#h


----------



## Spackus (13. März 2014)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*



angeldomaene schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wir sind stets bemüht alles zur Zufriedenheit unserer Kunden zu regeln, und versuchen unser möglichstes zu tun.
> Allerdings können wir nicht sehen ob eine Pumpe zu Ihrem Belly Boot passt - es sei denn dieses ist wird von uns angeboten, und das wird Ihnen sicher auch niemand zusichern.
> Die mitgelieferten Adapter passen in der Regel zu allen gängigen Ventilen, von einer Falschlieferung kann man hier definitiv nicht sprechen. Wir haben den korrekten, bestellten Artikel geliefert.
> Eine kostenlose Rücksendung bei dem Wert des Artikels ist nicht möglich, sorry.



Ihre Bemühungen habe ich gesehen. Das Ventil war zudem beschädigt, was von mir auch bemängelt wurde. Aber dieser Laden nimmt sich einfach nichts von an. Hundsmiserabler Service und qualitativer Schrott!!! Kann ich gerne drauf verzichten!#q


----------



## Bulettenbär (13. März 2014)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Hab mich mit Storm-Wobblern eingedeckt da ich mit diesen gute Erfahrungen gemacht hatte und diese zur Zeit reduziert sind. Also Sonntags jede Menge Wobbler über den Onlineshop bestellt und mit paypal bezahlt, Dienstag das Paket erhalten. Mein erster Kauf bei der angel-domaene war über ebay und lief genauso schnell ab. So macht einkaufen Spass.


----------



## Mxfx85 (19. März 2014)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Hatte auch schon Problem dort. Nach dem dritten mal habe ich beschlossen, da nicht mehr zu bestellen.
Ist einfach nur ärgerlich, wenn man etwas dringend braucht und dann falsche oder kaputte Sachen ankommen!!!
#h


----------



## KleinesSchneiderl (19. März 2014)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Absolut unproblematischer Shop, meist gibts sogar kleine Beigaben zur Bestellung.

Hier warens zB Leuchtgummis!


Bisher kein Grund zur Klage!


----------



## BronkoderBär (19. März 2014)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Angeldomänewerbung auf der AB-Startseite, die Hälfte ist ausverkauft, aber die red. Preise...
Google genauso, das billigste ist immer angeldomäne, aber ausverkauft.

Ich hab da noch nie und werd auch nie


----------



## Taxidermist (19. März 2014)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*



> Angeldomänewerbung auf der AB-Startseite, die Hälfte ist ausverkauft, aber die red. Preise...
> Google genauso, das billigste ist immer angeldomäne, aber ausverkauft.



Das ist mir in der letzten Zeit ebenfalls verstärkt aufgefallen.
Gerne werden Preisbrecher platziert, die einfach nicht vorhanden sind, oder wahrscheinlich auch nie waren!
Nur Lockangebote.

Machen andere aber auch.
So wollte ich z.B. bei der Angelzentrale Herrieden eine 10.000er Twinpower bestellen.

http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden.de/shopXT/product_info.php?info=p499_Shimano-Twin-Power-FC.html

Die Rolle steht da seit mindestens 3 Monaten, sogar als verfügbar, versucht mal die zu kaufen!
Bei meinem Anruf (vor ca.1,5 Monaten) habe ich recht verärgert darauf hingewiesen, die Rolle doch gefälligst aus dem Online Angebot raus zu nehmen.
Ergebnis kann man sehen, wenn die Rolle gegoogelt wird!

Jürgen


----------



## Tino34 (19. März 2014)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Machen andere aber auch.
> So wollte ich z.B. bei der Angelzentrale Herrieden eine 10.000er Twinpower bestellen.
> 
> http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden.de/shopXT/product_info.php?info=p499_Shimano-Twin-Power-FC.html
> ...


 
 Tja Jürgen,

 ging mir mit der gewünschten Antares CX 270 XH genauso, nach 4 Tagen kam dann die E-Mail das die Rute nicht mehr lieferbar ist / sein wird! 
 Fairerweise ist aber wenigstens ein Hinweis bei den Artikeln:

_"Die Prüfung der Lieferbarkeit kann derzeit 3 - 5 Werktage dauern
Nach Prüfung der Lieferbarkeit setzen wir uns 
mit Ihnen umgehend in Verbindung.
Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis."_

 Das steht direkt unter dem Klicker "Warenkorb"!!!
 Aber grundsätzlich werden erstmal die suchenden auf die Seite gelockt!!!

 In meinen Augen: Geht gar nicht! |motz:

 zur Domäne:

 Da kaufe ich auch nichts mehr, weil viele Sachen trotz Anzeige bei Google "günstigster Preis" usw. einfach nicht lieferbar sind!

 Da gibt es für mich bessere und zuverlässigere Shops! #6


----------



## angeldomaene (20. März 2014)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Wir wollen uns hier nicht in endlose Diskussionen verstricken, bringt uns allen ja nichts -

Fakten sind allerdings:
Das alle im Shop lieferbare Artikel auch am Lager sind (es kann Überschneidungen geben, diese bewegen sich allerdings im Promille Bereich).

Alle Angebotsartikel sind oder waren am Lager, alles andere wäre nicht legal und das Risiko einzugehen wäre viel zu hoch.

Niemand kann alle Artikel lieferbar haben.
Das liegt aber oft nicht am Händler, und damit meinen wir nicht nur uns, sondern am Lieferanten.
Wir leben vom Verkauf, und es wäre doch irrsinning beworbene Artikel nicht verkaufen zu wollen.
Darüberhinaus wäre das für uns verschwendete Zeit.

Allen einen schönen Frühlingsanfang! #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. März 2014)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Tja, was würden die Kunden |bigeyes sagen wenn es hieße:

_Wir verkaufen jetzt gerade die Teile nicht mehr, damit wir noch was die nächsten 2 Wochen auf Lager haben .... _


----------



## Zahnweh (21. März 2014)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*



Tino34 schrieb:


> Da kaufe ich auch nichts mehr, weil viele Sachen trotz Anzeige bei Google "günstigster Preis" usw. einfach nicht lieferbar sind!



Da kannste dich aber eher bei Google bedanken. Diese Sucherergebnisse liefern sie dir gemäß Ihres Rankingsystems und wenn die Seite darin erstmal gelistet ist, wird sie dir auch bei 'ner entsprechenden Suche angezeigt. Und es kann ne ganze Weile dauern, bis die Seite da wieder raus ist.

Weder die Domäne noch irgendein anderer Händler hat da Einfluss drauf!


----------



## donak (21. März 2014)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

^^ Du könntest du schon recht haben, da Gogle ja alles auf einen schön zuschneidet und eh alles im Googlecache landet. So habe ich das auch noch nicht betrachtet.


----------



## SnakeEater (21. März 2014)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Das sei mal dahingestellt.
Aber unter die ersten Suchergebnisse kommt man nicht einfach so.


----------



## Zahnweh (22. März 2014)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Es liegt ja auch im Interesse eines Händlers, dass seine Angebote bei Google schnell gefunden werden. Sowas nennt man Suchmaschinenoptimierung. Würde keiner hier anders machen


----------



## Gardenfly (22. März 2014)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*



Zahnweh schrieb:


> Es liegt ja auch im Interesse eines Händlers, dass seine Angebote bei Google schnell gefunden werden. Sowas nennt man Suchmaschinenoptimierung. Würde keiner hier anders machen



leider speichert Google Seiten zu lange-hatte schon ein Händler mit guter Googlepräsenz, der dann doch erstaunt war das Ruten die es jahrelang schon nicht mehr gab immer noch beworben wurden.


----------



## psychoFX (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Hallo zusammen,

dann möchte ich auch mal meine sehr interessanten Erfahrung mit der Angeldomäne (Ladengeschäft Beverungen) mitteilen.

Die Angeldomäne in Beverungen ist immer noch ein recht großes Geschäft mit einer guten Produktpalette in breite und tiefe. So lädt sie auch schon mal zum bummeln ein, gerade bei Eventveranstaltungen wie z.B. der 25 Jahr Feier.

Habe dort schon einige Ruten, Rollen und natürlich Zubehör gekauft. Hatte zwar schon oft von einer schlechten Reklamationsabwicklung gehört, was aber meine hohe Meinung von der Angeldomäne nicht beflusst hat, da ich selber noch keine Reklamation hatte. 

Im Juni 2014 ist dann meine gerade mal 1 Jahr alte Berkley Spinnrute beim Angeln direkt am 4ten Spitzenring gebrochen (im Drill mit einer 30er Bafo).
Was ich als sehr merkwürdig empfinde, da doch meist die weicheren Teile brechen und doch nicht bei normaler Beanspruchung.

Die Rute wurde im Ladengeschäft Reklamiert ohne ein schlechtes Gewissen zu haben, da sie sehr gepflegt wurde. Einige Wochen später habe ich mich nach dem aktuellen Stand erkundigt. Die Aussage einer Mitarbeiterin war: Die Rute wurde nach Berkley geschickt und die haben gerade 3 Wochen Sommerferien deshalb kann es noch dauern. Daraufhin wurde ich schon ein wenig stutzig, habe es aber so hingenommen, da ich noch eine zweite Spinnrute (von der Angeldomäne besitzen). 

Heute bekam ich von der Angeldomäne den Anruf, dass ich vorbei kommen soll und mir eine neue Rute aussuchen kann! Unter der Betonung heute, da der Chef (am Telefon) ab morgen im Urlaub ist.

Allerdings sollte mir vom damaligen Kaufpreis (109€) 25€ für die Nutzung der Rute abgezogen werden.

Dies wollte ich natürlich genauer wissen und bin am Abend in die Angeldomäne gefahren wo ich schon am Tresen komisch empfangen wurde (Reklamationen sind anscheinend belastend).

Nachdem ich den Chef nach dem Grund des Bruches gefragt habe konnte er mir keine Antwort geben und verwies darauf, er habe von Berkley eine Gutschrift bekommen und wüsste nicht mehr. Auf nochmaliges Rückfragen wurde die Tonlage schon anders und ich solle mir eine Rute für den verminderten Preis aussuchen oder eine Gutschrift geben lassen. Darauf habe ich Wiederspruch eingelegt aber man wollte nicht Diskutieren (nach dem Motto friss oder stirb). Nachdem ich nicht locker ließ standen die 25€ auf einmal nicht mehr für Nutzung, sondern für den Versand nach Berkley und die Kosten seiner Mitarbeiter. Darauf erwiderte ich, dass das Vertragsverhältnis zwischen der Angeldomäne und mir besteht und nicht zwischen mir und Berkley (Porto) und ich nicht für die Reklamationsabwicklung der Angeldomäne verantwortlich bin. Außerdem sollte jedes gute Geschäft entsprechende Rücklagen für Reklamationen bilden (im Kaufpreis enthalten)

Der Ton wurde so Rauh, dass ich mein Geld Bar forderte um nicht mehr dort einkaufen zu müssen. Aber das war absolut nicht gewollt. Darauf verlangte ich meine Rute zurück, worauf mir erklärt wurde das wäre nicht möglich (verschrottet?). Selbst meine Kopie der Reklamation inkl. Kassenbeleg mit noch anderen Artikeln händigte man mir nur sehr wiederwillig wieder aus.
  So verließ ich unverrichteter Dinge den Laden!

Daher bleibt mir leider nichts anderes übrig als mein Recht schriftlich einzufordern und diesen Text hier zu verfassen.

Schade, dass es nur noch wenige service- und kundenorientierte Geschäfte zu geben scheint.


Gruß

Euer FX


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Nicht jeder Rutenbruch ist ein Fall für die Gewährleistung. Nach 6 Monaten liegt die Beweislast bei dir. 

Von daher hätte ich das großzügige Angebot des Händlers auf jeden Fall angenommen und mir eine neue Rute ausgesucht.


----------



## Carsten83 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Oh man. 99% der Käufer hätten sich vermutlich über die Gutschrift von 84€ gefreut. Bei der Gewährleistung musst du nämlich nachweisen, dass der Fehler schon beim Kauf bestand. Das ist gerade bei einem Gebrauchsgegenstand, der regelmäßig physischer Belastung ausgesetzt ist, natürlich nicht einfach. 

Aber man kann es natürlich auch anders versuchen...


----------



## u-see fischer (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> .......Nach 6 Monaten liegt die Beweislast bei dir....



Grundsätzlich richtig, dazu muß mir der Händler aber auch meine defekte Angelrute zwecks Beweis/Ermittlung wieder aushändigen. Macht er das nicht, hat er ein Problem.


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

@Lieber Psycho.
Ich geh mal davon aus, dass du ne Eintagsfliege bist und dich nur hier angemeldet hast, um uns an deinem Unmut teilhaben zu lassen!
Persönlich würde ich gar nicht auf die Idee kommen, eine Rute nach einjährigem Gebrauch umzutauschen.
Wobei zumeist eigene Fehler im Umgang mit dem Rutenblank, ursächlich sind für einen Bruch, nach einer solch langen Nutzungsdauer.
Du kannst wirklich ausschließen, die Rute nicht mal irgendwann etwas hart an eine Kante gestellt zu haben, oder sonstige Berührungen mit harten Gegenständen beim Transport o.ä?
Es reicht auch ein Wobbler/Blinker oder Blei welches beim Wurf mal Kontakt mit dem Blank hatte!


> 1 Jahr alte Berkley Spinnrute beim Angeln direkt am 4ten Spitzenring gebrochen (im Drill mit einer 30er Bafo).


Oder am Bach, Kontakt mit Zweigen/Ästen?
Also ich finde das Regulierungsangebot von der Domäne äußerst großzügig und kann keinesfalls verstehen, warum dieses nicht von dir akzeptiert wurde?
Ich finde es schon fast unverschämt, sich damit nicht zufrieden zu geben, so die Leute bei der Domäne wahrscheinlich auch!
Nach einem Jahr Gebrauch, dass muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.
Aber Dreistigkeit siegt eben doch manchmal!

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Da würde ich als Verkäufer aber auch recht spröde reagieren, wenn ich einem Kunden eine Kulanzabwicklung anbiete, die deutlich über den Fristen liegt und der mir dann auf siebengescheit kommt und herumdebattieren muss.


----------



## u-see fischer (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> ...Wobei zumeist eigene Fehler im Umgang mit dem Rutenblank, ursächlich sind für einen Bruch, nach einer solch langen Nutzungsdauer.....



Das sehe ich allerdings auch so. Die alten Glasfaserstecken von damals haben leichte Schäge noch einigermaßen weggesteckt. Moderne und hochmodulierte Kohlefaserruten mögen überhaupt keinen Stoß/Schlag auf den Blank. Die kleinste Beschädigung ist eine potenzielle "Sollbruchstelle".

Gerade erst gesehen, neu angemeldet und gleich so eine negative Geschichte über einen Shop hier geschrieben. |kopfkrat


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*



> neu angemeldet und gleich so eine negative Geschichte über einen Shop hier geschrieben. |kopfkrat


Falsch!
Ich finde, dass er eher eine negative Bewertung zu sich selbst abgeliefert hat!
Die Domäne hat doch positiv abgeschnitten!
Erinnert mich daran, wo ich ein paar Monate bei Hornbach gearbeitet habe und Kunden tatsächlich gebrauchte Neonröhren (1/2 Jahr alt!) umgetauscht haben, dass hat auch funktioniert!
Leute, man muss nur dreist genug sein!

Jürgen


----------



## Gardenfly (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*



Andal schrieb:


> Da würde ich als Verkäufer aber auch recht spröde reagieren, wenn ich einem Kunden eine Kulanzabwicklung anbiete, die deutlich über den Fristen liegt und der mir dann auf siebengescheit kommt und herumdebattieren muss.



ich auch ,ist wohl gesunder Menschenverstand.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*



psychoFX schrieb:


> Der Ton wurde so Rauh, dass ich mein Geld Bar forderte um nicht mehr dort einkaufen zu müssen. Aber das war absolut nicht gewollt. *Darauf verlangte ich meine Rute zurück, worauf mir erklärt wurde das wäre nicht möglich (verschrottet?).* Selbst meine Kopie der Reklamation inkl. Kassenbeleg mit noch anderen Artikeln händigte man mir nur sehr wiederwillig wieder aus.
> So verließ ich unverrichteter Dinge den Laden!


Hier hat der Händler aber einen Bock geschossen, und vlt. beruht darauf auch der übergroße Frust und Kurzschluss. 

Auch eine defekte Rute ist immer noch eine Rute und ein vom Kunden "psychoFX" bezahler Gegenstand (Wirtschaftsgut) mit einem gewissen (Rest-)Wert! 
Der Händler ist hierfür prinzipiell haftbar und ersatzpflichtig, nur stellt sich im Extrem auch die Frage nach dem Nachweis, Einlieferungpapieren zur Reklamation *mit Quittierung* eingelieferter Gegenstand, Zeugen die mit dabei waren etc. etc.

An sich war es aber nun mal dumm, das Umtausch+Aufpreis=Neue_Rute_Aussuchen nicht anzunehmen.
Ob sich das noch nachholen lässt weiß ich nicht zu sagen, aber das wäre auf jeden Fall der Königsweg. 
Erstmal schriftlich zusammenfassen und per Einschreiben an die Geschäftleitung AD schicken. Wenn sich nach einiger (Urlaubs)-zeit die Gemüter beruhigt haben, wird das vlt. doch noch was! #6


----------



## angeldomaene (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Natürlich lesen wir das hier auch -
Aber wir lassen den Post des besagten Kunden einfach mal so im Raum stehen -
Eine endloss Diskussion bringt hier niemanden etwas, aber ich denke dass der Kollege im Laden sich richtig verhalten hat. Wir sind stets um eine Kulanzlösung bemüht, doch wenn ein Kunde dann auch noch im Ton ausfallend und persönlich wird, ist das auch für uns ein menschliches "no - go".

In diesem Sinne, 
ein schönes (Angel-) Wochenende! :m


----------



## mephisto (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Muß da mal ein positives Beispiel bringen.Penn Sargus ca.1,5 Jahre gefischt.Jetzt machte sie Geräusche.
Für 12€ Zuzahlung(Versandpauschale,etc...) gibts von der Domäne ne Neue.Finde damit kann man gut leben.

Andersherum sollte man nochmals versuchen,das Problem der Rutenreklamation nochmal vor Ort anzugehen....da ja anscheinend von beiden Fehler gemacht worden sind,kann man die bestimmt aus der Welt schaffen!


----------



## JimiG (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Wenn man kein Korintenka... ist und nicht immer so extremst auf sein selbstverstandenes Recht besteht dann kann man ganz in Ruhe und vernünftig solche Sachen klären. Ehrlich gesagt ist Angeldomäne da sehr kulant gewesen. Ich kenne Händler die dir dann damit kommen das du nachweisen musst das deine Rute einen Materialfehler hat und deshalb im A... ist. 
Die Beweislast das da ein Herstellungsfehler vorliegt liegt bei Verbrauchsgütern nach 6 Monaten nämlich beim Käufer und nicht beim Verkäufer. das nennt sich übrigens Beweislastumkehr, was ausschliessen soll das nicht jeder, der z.B. seine teure Rute unsachgemäß transportiert und dadurch beschädigt, dann kommen kann und auf eine Garantie pocht. 
Hier mal schauen
http://www.wissen.de/gewaehrleistung-fuer-neue-und-gebrauchte-waren

Somit ist das  Angebot der Angeldomäne  meiner Meinung nach sehr kundenfreundlich.

Ich habe noch nie bei Angeldomäne bestellt, aber wer weiß bei soviel Kundenfreundlichkeit was Gewährleistung angeht werde  ich das noch einmal überdenken.


----------



## Frieder (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Ich möchte mich nun hier auch einmal zu Wort melden und behaupten, daß ich bisher ein guter Kunde bei der Angeldomäne war .... die Betonung liegt hier bei "war".

Vor einigen Jahren habe ich meine Inliner geknackt. Nach genauer Beschreibung mit Fotos an die AD wurde mir kostenlos ein neues Spitzenteil übersendet.
Meinen ganz großen Dank dafür ! #6

Kürzlich aber machte ich eine Anfrage zwecks Reparatur meiner E-Rolle Kaigen 500, die jedoch mit den Worten " die Rolle ist nicht von uns" abgelehnt wurde. #c
Obwohl die AD der einzige Lieferant dieser Rollenmarke in D ist.
Die Reparatur wollte ich ja auch bezahlen .... aber leider ......

Naja, und seither habe ich nichts mehr bei der AD bestellt. 

Mittlerweile habe ich die Rolle bei einem "Rollendoktor" reparieren lassen und sie funktioniert wieder als wäre sie neu. :m
Da habe ich nochmal Glück gehabt, einen solchen "Doktor" gefunden zu haben, sonst hätte ich die Rolle nach Malaysia versenden müssen.


----------



## racoon (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: angel domäne Onlineshop*

Die Rute hat ein halbes Jahr tadellos funktioniert und dann bricht sie im Drill. Und dann soll ein Garantiefall vorliegen ? Das ist recht unwahrscheinlich und ein absolutes Indiz für einen Anwenderfehler.  Insofern ist das Angebot von AD mehr als kulant.


----------

